# Oktoberfest Bierhalle Workout



## Yooper

Wow! (That's "moM" when viewed upside down and in a mirror.)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Merlin99

Yooper said:


> View attachment 136194
> 
> 
> Wow! (That's "moM" when viewed upside down and in a mirror.)
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



That girl has got some guns.


----------



## Yooper

Merlin99 said:


> That girl has got some guns.


If I got in a tussle with her I would no way say, "No Mas!" If I did she'd probably stop pummeling me, but she'd also stop delivering me any of those large beer steins she's carrying (as "Maß" ("Mass") is German for those large beer steins)! So I'd take the beating to keep the beer flowing!  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> That girl has got some guns.



Are you sure it's a girl?


----------



## Yooper

vraiblonde said:


> Are you sure it's a girl?


Photo is from East Germany, 1983. Of course she's a girl.  

(Actually, I have no idea where the photo is from and what date.... Though I do assume Germany (of course, Munich) and recently.)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen

Look at the knuckles on those gals! I assume they got that way from handling all those steins.....


----------



## Merlin99

NextJen said:


> Look at the knuckles on those gals! I assume they got that way from handling all those steins.....


I think a lunch time handy could go seriously wrong here.


----------

